

HTTP referrers - a good thing or a bad thing? - untog
http://blog.untogether.co.uk/post/17716233381/the-unexpected-benefits-of-keeping-it-on-the-web

======
untog
TL;DR: apps break HTTP referrals. But a lot of sites break them, too- what's
the answer? Are they great, or too privacy invasive?

